# unterschiedliche Browser Darstellung



## renard (21. April 2005)

Hallo!

Vielleicht koennte mir der eine oder andere diese allgemeine Frage mal beantworten:

Ich habe mir eine Übungswebsite, die ich für eine Prüfung erstellt habe, in verschiedenen Browsern angesehen (IE, Mozilla, Netscape, Opera). Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass va in IE mein Design total "verzerrt" ist, dh ganz anders, als ich dachte, dass eben die Breite/Höhe meiner columns und rows und Bilder und die Formatierung (Absatzausrichtung, Fonts) in IE ganz anders aussehen, als ich geglaubt habe, sie erstellt zu haben - in Mozilla und Opera hingegen passt alles, so wie ich es will. 

Bei anderen Seiten, die ich mir in diesen Browsern ansehe (zb faz.de) passiert das nicht. Woran liegt das? Könnte ich meine noch optimieren?

Sorry für die allgemeine Frage, ich weiss jedoch nicht, woran die "Verzerrung" liegt.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Gumbo (21. April 2005)

Die Fehldarstellung deiner Website durch den Internet Explorer kann viele Gründe haben:

Fehlende Validität des Markup oder CSS
Internet Explorers Box-Modell
…
Mehr fallen mir spontan nicht ein.


----------



## Raschnyr (21. April 2005)

Bei Absatzformatierung liegt das teilweise daran, dass der Browser leerstellen und Zeilenumbrüche anders interpretiert. Soll heißen, wenn du in deinem Quelltext einen optischen Zeilenumbruch hast, eine Zeile mit einem "Enter" beendest, aber kein <br> benutzt versteht z.B. der Opera Browser dies teilweise trotzdem als Zeilenumbruch. Wann und wie es dazu kommt, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Dr Dau (21. April 2005)

Hallo!

Genau über dieses Problem ärgert sich wohl jeder Webmaster.
Der IE stellt die Seiten immer anders dar als deine genannten Alternativen.
Dass fängt schon mit ganz einfachen Sachen wie Randabstände an, geht weiter mit unterschiedlichen Zeilenabständen usw. usw..
Mach für den IE ein anderes Stylesheet bzw. ergänze das vorhandene mit entsprechenden CSS-Hacks.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

